# (RIP) S'more has been sneezing/coughing and has nasal discharge.



## JimD (May 7, 2010)

S'more has been sneezing, coughing, and has some clear nasal discharge.Her breathing is kind of labored, too.
It started the day before yesterday and seems to be getting worse.

I'm so worried. 

I was super lucky to be able to get a vet appointment for tomorrow morning.
I hope it's not too serious.

Any extra prayers or good thoughts that can be sent her way would be greatly appeciated.

Here's my favorite pic from a few years ago....







And, as a Mod, I should probably stick to protocol and list the standard Infirmary details/information.

*IMMEDIATE INFORMATION: *


Location: New Jersey (northeastern), USA 

Description (Breed, color, weight): Dutch, tort, approx. 6 lbs.

Age: Approx 8 years old

Sex: Female

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: Labored breathing, sneezing, coughing, and slight clear nasal discharge. Started 2 days ago. 


*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST*: 


Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? Yes. 
- when did they last use their litterbox? About 15 minutes ago. 
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits? None (other than previously mentioned).
 - what litter and/or bedding do you use? I use Woody Pet for litter. Hay and cotton towels are used for bedding.

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? Spayed
 - has s/he been to the vet or been sick before?Yes (several years ago for stasis). 
- is s/he on any medications? No.

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? KT Timothy Complete, Sweet Meadowâs Classic Timothy Hay, and bottled spring water.
 - when and what did s/he eat last? Sheâs been eating normally. I gave her dinner 2 hours ago and sheâs eaten about half of it so far. Sheâs also been munching on hay and drank some water. 
 - any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc). No.


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? Sheâs alert and moving around normally.
 - is the rabbit molting? No, and hardly shedding either.
 - any weight loss? No.
 - any sign of drooling? wet face? No.
 - runny eyes? No. Theyâre bright and shiny.
 - wet nose? coughing? sneezing? Yes to all.
 - is s/he breathing normally. Her breathing is labored.

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No. 
- has the rabbit been outdoors? No. Sheâs strictly a house rabbit.
 - any other pets? if so, have they been ill? All of the other rabbits are fine. None of them have direct contact with any of the others. They all have separate and detached cages/pens.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2010)

Prayers sent. Make sure to ask if her heart is ok. She's getting closer to old age and congestive heart failure can cause breathing problems. I'm sure you already know that nose issues can be tooth issues too. I hope it's a simple URI or even an allergy.


----------



## JimD (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, Claire.

I just checked on her and she seems to be resting comfortably, but she's still breathing harder than normal.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like an upper and lower respiratory infection. Antibiotics should help 

"Hugs" to you Jim and be sure and keep the updates coming....


----------



## JimD (May 9, 2010)

X-rays show S'more has a lesion in her trachea.The vet said that it's probably infected,and there may be a possible tumor as well.

She was given an injection of Dexamethasone (a corticosteroid), and is having daily nebulization for three days. She's also on oral Baytril (tablets)for ten days.


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 9, 2010)

Oh that sounds serious ; come on S'more don't give up /ray:

Sorry to hear this Jim 
Do you plan to have more diagnostics done on her to detemine if there is a tumor or not?

"Hugs"
Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (May 9, 2010)

Oh that's not good news. I'm pulling for you guys!


----------



## JimD (May 10, 2010)

S'more has shown some improvement.
Her breathing is a lot more normal.
Her appetite has returned.
She's still sneezing/coughing, but not as much...and she doesn't seem to have as much nasal discharge.

She was taking the Baytril tabs willingly for the first few doses, but has started to spit them out now. This morning was a battle of wills to get her to take it. 
I may have to crush them and mix them with some baby food or something...syringing it if necessary.

She goes in for her final nebulizing today.

I haven't discussed the next step with the vet yet. I think he'll want her to finish the Baytril (10 days) and then will probably do another x-ray.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 10, 2010)

If you can find a compounding pharmacy ( look for small pharmacies) the pharmacist should be able to compound the baytril mixing it into a suspension that is flavored. The vet would just need to call it in. 

It Would be a lot easier to give considering that she has URI type symptoms. 
Most of the vets here use one person who does it.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 10, 2010)

I doubt that a compounding pharmacy will have Baytril on hand unless they routinely do animal prescriptions. It's not used in humans because of some weird side effects. You could probably bring it in and ask them to compound it, though.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 10, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I doubt that a compounding pharmacy will have Baytril on hand unless they routinely do animal prescriptions. It's not used in humans because of some weird side effects. You could probably bring it in and ask them to compound it, though.


Many compounding pharmacies do vet prescriptions because it is often difficult to get meds down pets.


----------



## JimD (May 11, 2010)

I'm crushing each tab and mixing it with banana baby food.
S'more likes the baby food enough that she'll eat it right off the spoon.


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

S'more is not doing very well. 

At first, she responded very well to all of the treatments....steroid injection, oral Baytril, nebulizing.
Her breathing had improved, 
sneezing and coughing had diminished, 
she was eating and drinking normally, 
she was even taking her Baytril without too much of a fuss.

Over this past weekend, she started to eat and drink less and less, 
sneezing started up again, 
she started to refuse to take the Baytril and would spit/drool it out.
It feels like she's losing weight, too.

She hasn't eaten any pellets since yesterday. 
She still takes treats of oats & dried papaya. 
She still nibbles at hay. 
She's hardly drinking any water. 
She's still pooping, and she peed a little since yesterday

The vet is not in until Thursday (2 days from now).

My plan at the moment is to start syringing food and liquids tonight.
I checked my Critical Care and it expired in 2008, so I'm planning on making a slurry from her pellets. 
I'll syringe Pedialyte to supplement her liquid intake. 
I'll also sneak the Baytril in somewhere.
If she doesn't improve by Thursday I'll take her to the vet.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Please keep her in your prayers and thoughts, too.


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2010)

Can you put her back on the nebulizer or was that a vet thing? 

I think I'd also suggest Metacam if you have some around. If it was the steroid injection that helped the most, it did so by reducing the swelling, and maybe the Metacam might help that a bit. 

You're almost at the end of the 10-day run of Baytril, the vet may want to try something else. 


sas ray:


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

> Can you put her back on the nebulizer or was that a vet thing?


I'd have to take her back to the vet for nebulizer treatment.



> I think I'd also suggest Metacam if you have some around. If it was the steroid injection that helped the most, it did so by reducing the swelling, and maybe the Metacam might help that a bit.


I don't have Metacam on hand. My vet would probably script me some without an office visit, but he won't be back to the office until Thursday.



> You're almost at the end of the 10-day run of Baytril, the vet may want to try something else.


I think his plan was to run the Baytril, take an x-ray, and then decide what the next options would be.
If the anomaly is a lesion that's infected, the current treatments should help...or he might opt for something more aggressive.
If it's a tumor....well


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2010)

I'd give her Baby Motrin or another kind of Ibuprofen, which is pretty close to Metacam. The better she feels, the less chance there is of her system being stressed and the infection or tumor getting a better hold and compromising other systems. 


sas :clover:


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'd give her Baby Motrin or another kind of Ibuprofen, which is pretty close to Metacam. The better she feels, the less chance there is of her system being stressed and the infection or tumor getting a better hold and compromising other systems.
> 
> 
> sas :clover:


What dosage would I use for a 6lb rabbit?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 18, 2010)

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html

ray:


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2010)

I think I worked out that about a quarter tablet (50 mg suspension?) was good for my little guys (who liked the berry flavor), so maybe start there. There is a recall on the liquid suspension, so if you go that route, check the batches against recall info. 

You need to make sure she has food in her stomach. 

Giving too much or too often can cause GI upsets and/or ulcers. 


sas :clover:


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html
> 
> ray:



Thanks, Claire.

I'm going out to the CVS to pick up Pedialyte and the Motrin in about an hour.

So, I think I've got it figured.
I'll get the Childrenâs Motrin (100 mg/5 mL ibuprofen) suspension.
I'll make sure I check the concentration.

For a 6lb rabbit the dosage works out to 1cc.

Can someone check my math for me? I'm pretty sure I got it right, but I could use the extra assurance.


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I think I worked out that about a quarter tablet (50 mg suspension?) was good for my little guys (who liked the berry flavor), so maybe start there. There is a recall on the liquid suspension, so if you go that route, check the batches against recall info.
> 
> You need to make sure she has food in her stomach.
> 
> ...



Thanks, sas.

I posted before I saw this.


----------



## JimD (May 18, 2010)

I'm back.

I bought the CVS brand of children's Ibuprofen suspension.
It's the same concentration (100 mg/5 mL), and the pharmacist assured me that it was excluded from the recall.
I'm going with the calculated dose of 1cc.

I'll make sure she's got some food in her before I give her the Ibuprofen. 

How often should I give it to her??

I've got pellets soaking in Pedialyte right now.
I'll add a dose of Baytril to the slurry. She's still got a few doses to go to finish the script.

It's going to be a long night.

ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 19, 2010)

The math is right. I would give it no more often than every 6 hours, every 12 is probably ok. If she's really in a lot of pain, it's usually dosed every 4-6hrs, but the thing is she has to have water and food in her belly so it might be hard to give food that often too.


----------



## JimD (May 19, 2010)

Things went pretty well last night.

I was able to get a substantial amount of food and liquid into her before she started to give me a hard time about it.
And then she took the Ibuprofen willingly.....I think she liked the berry taste :biggrin:

The only thing I forgot, was to add the Baytril to her slurry. 
I was so overwhelmed with sorting everything else out, that I just plain forgot.

This morning I wasn't surprised to see she hadn't eaten or drank on her own during the night. Her little belly was probably pretty full, and it was pretty late by the time I finished up.

She left a nice pile of poops and had peed, though! YAY!!

I'll be home in a little while and I reassess her, but I'd most likely do the same routine tonight with her.


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

Just saw this Jim, sending good wishes to S'more.


----------



## JimD (May 20, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Just saw this Jim, sending good wishes to S'more.


Thanks, Helen.


----------



## JimD (May 20, 2010)

Things are about the same.

S'more is still not eating on her own....except for nibbling at her hay.
She's still taking treats (dried papaya) willingly, though.

Last night was a battle of wills. She fought me through EVERYTHING, and bit the tip off of almost every syringe I have. 
It was tough to tell if I got more in her.... or on her. What a mess we both were!

I'm not sure what to do now.

If she doesn't start eating and drinking on her own in the next few days, I guess I'll be taking her back to the vet.


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2010)

Last night I took a bit of a risk and did not force food.

I gave her the ibuprofen, antibiotics, and Pedialyte (only about 15cc - 20cc)
She had been nibbling at her hay so I wasn't too concerned about her having something in her stomach before I gave her the meds.

She had about a hour of free run time last night. She ran around inspecting everything....even got a few binkies!

I was hoping that she would be jump-started enough to eat and drink some on her own.

Annnnd....

So, this morning she had pooped and peed.
She had not touched her pellets.
She had drank a little water.
She's not eating her treats now....this worries me.

I'll probably force some food tonight, and continue with the rest of the regiment.

I'm scheduling a vet visit for Monday.


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2010)

Maybe I should try some NutriCal??


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2010)

I would. I know Randy doesn't like it, but it might get her appetite going. If not, the vet could give her a shot of B vitamins which would do the same thing.


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I would.



I think I'll give it a go.

I'm picking up feed tomorrow....I'll get some NutriCal, too.

I also feel that forcing food might deter her from wanting to eat the same thing on her own.
If I force her to eat her regular food....why would she want to eat it willingly?
Does that make sense?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2010)

Some bunnies do get "spoiled bunny syndrome" if you force feed them the tastier stuff, like Critical Care or pumpkin.


----------



## JimD (May 21, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Some bunnies do get "spoiled bunny syndrome" if you force feed them the tastier stuff, like Critical Care or pumpkin.



I'm thinking that the opposite might also apply.

If she doesn't like her regular food, and I force her to eat it....she might not want to eat it willingly.
Maybe that's contributing to her lack of appetite.....or at least that towards her pellets.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2010)

So sorry I'm late to this thread 
Sending S'more good vibes, Jim ray:

I sure hope she will feel better soon... If you need her to eat some hay/parsley, sometimes my guys will lunge and snap for it if I tease them a little bit (then they cram the rest in their mouths).

Will be thinking of you both :hug:


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2010)

S'more hasn't improved.
I'll be taking her to the vet this evening.

She finished her script of Baytril Saturday night.
That was also the last time I forced food and liquids....and last time I gave her ibuprofen.

She's still sneezing/coughing and still has some nasal discharge.

She hasn't eaten any of her pellets, and only drank a very little bit of water.
She has been nibbling at her hay.
She's still pooping and peeing, but not much....only enough that I know her GI is still moving.
She must be eating enough hay and drinking enough water to keep her going.

I bought a new bag of pellets in case the others were stale or something, but she hasn't touched them. She'll run over to her bowl when I give her fresh feed, but then doesn't eat anything. She's not even eating her treats (dried papaya). 

She won't eat fresh veggies....never really did.
I tried tempting her with fresh parsley & dandelion greens.....no go.

She has a water bottle and a bowl to drink from. She hasn't touched the bottle, and has only drank a little from the bowl.

She's still alert and affectionate.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 24, 2010)

It sounds just what Pebbles went throughbefore she pasted. 

I gave her everything to eat, all her favorites, alfalfa hay, parsley, pumpkin, carrots, oats,Critical Care, and Nutrical, but she kept losing weight. In the end I was Sub-Qing and syringing Critical Care,but I knew she was going as sherefused to take anymore food.

Please S'more, you have to eat. 

Jim, there are different flavors (regular and apple/banana)of Critical Care available. Keeping S'more hydrated is important as eating. You might want to ask the Vet to set you up with the Sub-Q.


ray:


----------



## JimD (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, Stan.

Somewhere, deep inside me, there's a little voice saying; "This isn't looking too promising."

I have the feeling that we're just holding the inevitable at bay.

I'm taking her to the vet in a few hours. Unfortunately, it's not my regular vet. 
Dr Cattiny is out of town until next week, and we'll be seeing his backup...Dr. Shimmel. We've never seen him with any of the rabbits. He treated one of our dogs, but I wasn't all that impressed with him.

I've been forcing pellet slurry and Pedialyte for almost a week now. I think the Critical Care would be more beneficial, but nobody carries it....hopefully the vet will have it. SubQ would be the best way to hydrate her, but I don't think he'll be willing to set me up with it.....or if I have the skill to administer it, at that.
I also need some more syringes for feeding and oral liquids.....S'more bit the tip off of almost every one I have. I bought some at the pet store, but they were junk and only lasted for one use.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 24, 2010)

You could try a little Nutrical , Jim 

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2010)

Thanks, Maureen.

NutriCal is on the list...amongst a few other things I need to pick up.
Pedialyte
Grape jelly (to mix with the liquid Baytril)
Canned Pumpkin

The vet was good....very rabbit savvy.
He did all the right things, asked all the right questions, and offered a couple of different options.

The prognosis is not that good. 
She's lost over a pound since her visit two weeks ago.
He's thinking that whatever is going on inside her has probably triggered Pasturella to rear it's ugly head.
He also reminded me that S'more is getting to be a senior bunny, and these things are bound to happen as age progresses.

He's prescribed liquidBaytril to be administered orally, and a step more aggressive than before.

He also recommended putting a drop of Baytril in each eye. He said that way it will enter directly to her sinuses thru her tear ducts and hopefully treat any infection that has spread there, too.
Any thoughts or comments on this one??

But, ultimately, we're just prolonging her life as long as there's still some quality left.....and as I mentioned before: "Holding the inevitable at bay."


On a brighter note...she just wrestled three sprigs of parsley and a baby romaine leaf from me.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 25, 2010)

Your list sounds good Jim 

I never heard of placing drops of baytril in the eye but that doesn't mean that it shouldn't be done. It might make you feel more comfortable to callthe vet andtell him that you have reservations about doing it( would it sting ? etc)
I can look up and see if baytril comes in aneye drop.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 25, 2010)

Don't place the baytil in her eyes Jim



http://www.pet-supplies-review.com/baytril.html


"Avoid contct with eyes"


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Don't place the baytil in her eyes Jim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!! :shock:

Thanks, Maureen!!

I won't be using the Baytril as eye drops.
I'll call the vet to let him know about the cautionary comments concerning contact with eyes.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 25, 2010)

Aww, Jim, I'm sorry I'm just seeing this now.

I'mm sending all positive thoughts for you and S'More - sounds like you are doing everything you can for her ray:

Jan


----------



## JimD (May 27, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Aww, Jim, I'm sorry I'm just seeing this now.
> 
> I'mm sending all positive thoughts for you and S'More - sounds like you are doing everything you can for her ray:
> 
> Jan


Thanks, Jan.:hug:



S'more is doing okay.

Hopefully the new round of Baytril will help, but I think it's too soon to tell for sure.
She's still sneezing and coughing, and she's still got some nasal discharge.

One major improvement is that she's eating lots of greens!! 
Mostly parsley and romaine...and I'll start to slowly add new stuff in. She's eating a leaf and a half of romaine, and 5 - 6 sprigs of parsley....TWICE A DAY!!!
She won't touch her pellets, but if she's willing to eat her greens...so be it. I'll give her as much as she wants!!

She's not drinking much water, but I think she's getting a lot from the greens. I'm also giving her extra Pedialyte twice a day when I give her meds.

She's also eating a good amount of hay.

All in all, her input is improving....and so's her output


----------



## Maureen Las (May 27, 2010)

if she is eating that well that is great, Jim


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2010)

:sigh:

S'more's been eating really well....right up until dinner tonight.
She ate a couple of small pieces of romaine and a sprig of parsley... then she pushed her bowl away.

It sounds like her nose is pretty stuffy too....and that may be making it difficult for her to eat and breath comfortably.

I think the heat may be bothering her a little too. It got a bit warmer and humidin the bunny room today. Right now she's resting on a big pile of hay that she fashioned into a nice bed.

I let her pass on meds today to let her tummy rest. From the looks of her poops, the meds maybe upsetting her a little.
I'll start them again tomorrow and will be forcing liquids and food if necessary.
I may give her a dose of Benebac as well.

I picked up some NutriCal today and will give her some tomorrow if she doesn't start to eat again.

ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 29, 2010)

Maybe it would help if she was on something like Randy usuallysuggests like maybe a once a week Convenia injection or possibly azithromycin.
I don't know how your vet feels about suggestions :?
just a thought 
it really doesn't seem like the baytril is having a signifcant effect. 
also you may want to use a probiotic like benebac while giving an oral antibiotic 

Let us know ...ray:


----------



## JimD (May 29, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Maybe it would help if she was on something like Randy usually suggests like maybe a once a week Convenia injection or possibly azithromycin.
> I don't know how your vet feels about suggestions :?
> just a thought
> it really doesn't seem like the baytril is having a signifcant effect.
> ...


Thanks, Maureen.

I picked up some Benebac today, and I'll start giving it to her tomorrow,

She's going to see our regular vet, Dr Cattiny, this coming Thursday.
I'm going to suggest some of the things Randy has had good results with.....



> My drugs of choice against Pasteurealla are: Azithromycin, Pencillin (injectable only) and Convenia (injectable only with modified dosing protocol).
> 
> Randy


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2010)

S'more was going downhill, so I managed to get her in to see Dr. Cattiny on Tuesday.

She had stopped eating and drinking, and her breathing had become moderately labored. Her sneezing/coughing had increased as well.
She had started to become lethargic and was occasionally shaking/shivering.

She had lost another 1/8 of a pound.

I was sure I was losing her.

Dr. C decided the best thing to do was take a step back with her treatment. 
Since she had reacted so well to the initial treatment, he suggested we return to that route instead of trying to treat her for infection with just Baytril.
He took a x-ray, and it showed that the lesion/anomily in her trachea had not changed for better or worse.
He gave her an injection of Depo Medrol (steroid) and Bayril.
She got a nebulizer treatment.
And he sent me home with some Gentocin (antibiotic) to administer by nebulizing.

I built a home nebulizer using a large plastic RubberMaid container.
I have an extra nebulizer, because most of my family has asthma and we all use them on occasion when it gets really bad.
I drilled a hole in the end of the container near the top big enough to insert the mouthpiece of the nebulizer, and I put duct tape around the inside of the hole to ensure a tight fit.
I also duct taped the open end of the mouthpiece so all of the vapor would go into the container.
It worked like a dream!!!!

This morning I woke to find that S'more had eaten all of her dinner greens from last night ....AND ALMOST ALL OF HER PELLETS. 
She hadn't touched her pellets in over two weeks!!
She also drank a good amount of water.

She ate all of her breakfast greens today and drank some water, too!!

She'll get two treatment for the first three days, and then one a day after that.

Time to give her today's first nebulizing...and then off to the store to buy more greens!

ray:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so glad she is responding to treatment again  Good work, Jim!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2010)

That's great S'more gained some appetite. Hope the home nebulizer works. ray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> That's great S'more gained some appetite. Hope the home nebulizer works. ray:


:hugsquish:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2010)

Great news, Jim. You're quite the handyman when it comes to homemade nebulizers, aren't you 

Come on, Smore. Keep on eating well, and you'll be good in no time ray:

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 3, 2010)

She sounds like she had a really positive response to the nebulizer. 

It sounds like you put one together like a pro, Jim

I am so glad that she is doing better... ray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

I actually got the nebulizer construction guidelines from a link Haley posted ..... so I really can't claim the credit:

Haley* wrote: *



> Here are some instructions I just found that are similar. I didnt use a drill for mine though, just traced the circle and cut it out with a utility knife.
> 
> http://catnipkids.homestead.com/nebulizer.html


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2010)

Will have to save this for future reference for bunnies with upper respiratory illness. I know that I love to help my bunnies and other bunnies I run into in any way I can, with whatever talents I have, like researching and doing health things that need to be done but aren't terribly pleasant (like cutting the shelter bunnies' nails). It sounds like you found a good way to use your handy-man talents to help out S'more, Jim!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

How is she doing? 


sas :clover:


----------



## JimD (Jun 8, 2010)

S'more is not doing very well.

I came home tonight and she was having a very difficult time breathing. 
She looked so scared.... and I could almost hear her saying "Help me, Daddy."

Luckily, Dr.C was in today and whenI called the office he told me to bring her in.
By the time I got there, she was in severe respiratory distress. 
They took her right in and put her in the oxygen chamber....and then told me that they would be taking some x-rays to see what might be going on.

Her x-rays were a mess.
There's all kinds of stuff going on that shouldn't be..... i.e.; air in her stomach ("bloat")...calcifications in her upper resprirtory tract...internal lesions....unidentifiable anomalies....

I was certain that Dr.C was going to recommend PTS.

Much to my surprise he said; "I'm not ready to give up on her, though."

He recommended that I leave her for a few days of intensive care.
She'll be under 24hour care and observation in the oxygen chamber. 
He wants to nebulizer her 3 times a day and administer steroids, anti-inflammatories, and antibiotics.

And then he said..."This is all going to cost you most of your frequent flier miles....and $75."
Have I mentioned how much I love and respect Dr.C?

So, S'more has been admitted to the Pompton Lakes Animal Hospital for the next few days.

I couldn't believe thatI was going home without her. The drive home was so very hard....and long. 
I didn't even get a chance to say good-bye to her.

I'll be driving up tomorrow morning to bring her stuff ... food, hay, bowls, etc.... and I'll askif I can see herfor a little bit.

Any and all prayers & good thoughts will be most graciously accepted and appreciated.

ray:





PS: 
To Buck Jones!..... Please watch over my little girl!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Poor S'More, and poor Jim. :sad:

Whatever it is, its my guess its the steroids that made it feel better. I saw the same progress with another bun with a swelling in the trachea. I don't know what that could be, though. 

Prayers and best wishes, and second hand thanks to an awesome vet. 



sas ray:


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

I hope she will be ok!I wishing best of luck to you and herray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks, sas


----------



## JimD (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks, ty

I'm hoping she'll be okay, too.


----------



## Spot (Jun 8, 2010)

Yourwelcome.I know how it feels when a loved animal gets sick.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 8, 2010)

Prayers for you and S'more. It sounds like she's in good hands and if anything can be done, it will. Big hugs sent across the miles.


----------



## JimD (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, Claire.

I just tucked all the buns in for the night....well, almost all of them. 
It was so strange not having S'more sticking her nose through her pen to get her night-time hay.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no! I was hoping no news was good news.

Praying hard, Jim. I'm sure Buck will keep an eye on her

ray: Jan

ps- I love your vet, too!


----------



## JimD (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, Jan :hug:

I've got Smore'sstuff all packed up, and will be headed up to the vet in about 15 minutes.

I've been up most of the night.

***I tend to eat when I get nervous/worried/anxious....so the refrigerator is basically empty now. But, I made sure I left some romaine for S'more.***

I'll try to post updates whenever I get them.

ray:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 9, 2010)

Just saw the update 
Sending excellent vibes.
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Autumn :hug:

S'more is still hanging in there.

I still haven't talked them into letting me see her, though.

I went up this morning with her supplies and the vet tech told me that she was doing better, and that she was in the nebulizer eating hay.

This afternoon I called and the tech told me that she was still doing good and was chomping on a leaf of romaine.

She's gotten steroids, anti-inflamatories, antibiotics, and nebulizing.

I call Dr.C tomorrow to get a more detailed report.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2010)

ray:

Eating is good 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 11, 2010)

As of last night, S'more was stable and still receiving treatments.
She's be there for at least a couple more days.

They told me to call Saturday for another update.

I think I'll drive up there on Saturday morning, instead of calling.
If she's going to stay, I'll need to bring more feed and romaine.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry Jim, I've been so preoccupied with my Shades.

Sending good wishes to S'more. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm also sorry, Jim ; my cat William has been hosptialized this week for pancreatitis and lymhpoma and I have spent most of the week feeling like you are now. 

William is home now and getting well ; I hope that S'more's also improves enough so she can go home with you ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jim..i also hope S'more gets better quick so she is able to come home where she belongs.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed all this Jim, best of luck w/ Smore! Sounds like she's doing good.


----------



## JimD (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the well wishes, healing thoughts, and prayers!

:group:



I'm so fortunate to be part of this forum family....thisherd.
It can bevery lonely and scarywhen you have a sick bunnie.
Just knowing that somebunny else knows and cares, means so very very much.

I've quoted this before, and if reflects the camaraderie and family feelings that emanate from this forum....
"_That's what you do in a herd, you look out for each other._"

Binkies to all of you ol' bunnie-huggers!!

:hug:


----------



## JimD (Jun 12, 2010)

I ended up calling the vet before driving up.

They told me that S'more is okay, but she'll be staying with them over the weekend.
I mentioned that she would probably need more food and greens, and they told me not to worry and that they had plenty of feed and fresh lettuce for her.

So I didn't go to the vet's office today.

They're open tomorrow, so maybe I'll call to see if I can visit S'more.
I really miss her and I think we would both feel better if we could just see each other and spend some quality time together.
I'd like to try and reassure her that I haven't abandoned her, too.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Jim. Sounds like she is holding her own, and you know she is in good hands. I think a visit would cheer her up - not to mention making you happier too 

Jan


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree, I think she'd love to see you :hug: Maybe bring her some flowers? Roses?


----------



## JimD (Jun 13, 2010)

I went to the vet and was able to see S'more.

It didn't go as well as I would have expected. 
I only got to see her for about 10 minutes....and what I saw upset me.

I couldn't tell if she was happy to see me or not. It was almost like she didn't recognize me at first.
After a few minutes she settled down and seem to realize that it WAS me... "Hi Daddy!"
She sniffed me over, and nudged my hand a couple of times. Then she laid down to let me pet her, and look her over.

Her nose is all crusty....and so are the insides of her front paws/legs.
Her nose is all stuffy.
She sneezed several times while I was there.
I could tell she was having a little difficulty breathing....but much improved from when I brought her in on Tuesday.
I think she's lost more weight.....however, we didn't weigh her so I can't be sure.
She looked "rough".....dull and rough coat, lack of her usual shiny eyes, etc.
Her eye sockets seemed to be a bit "sunken", and that made me concerned about her hydration.

The vet tech said she was fun to have around, and was such a good and well behaved bunny.

She was alert & active, affectionate, and still has an appetite (as per the update reports).

She doesn't seem to be in any pain and/or seriuosly suffering in any way. 
But, I can tell she's uncomfortable.... both physically and emotionally.



I'm to call Dr. Cattiny tomorrow for another update.


ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Jim 
I am so sorry that you had to see her looking 
"not too well" at the vet office. 
I would want to discuss with the vet what his goal is with S'Mores and exactly what treatments that he is now doing. 
I am sort of concerned that they are not allowing you more time with her ; it is really not in the best interests for both of you. Just this week when William , my cat was hospitalized I was allowed to visit him as often as I wished for as long as I wished. I am sure that this helped both of us. 

Of course I know that you know that it is always advised for rabbits to be in their normal home environment if at all possible. 
Since she is very ill I would push to get her home for the time that she has remaining. (if that is at all possible) unless the vet is looking for a lot more improvement. 
and if she mustremain hospitalized for further improvement I would really inquire why you are not permitted to be with her. 
ray:

I am so sorry that you are and she are going through this :hug:
Maureen


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 13, 2010)

Poor girl - and poor Daddy.

It's so difficult when they are hospitalised - you know they are there for treatment, but you really want them home so they can recover more quickly in familiar surroundings.

Keeping the prayers going ray:

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm hoping she will recover quickly and be good enough to come home so she can recover fully in your care. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 15, 2010)

Any news, Jim?

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 15, 2010)

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 16, 2010)

I brought her home last night.

She's not doing well.

We'll just keep her as comfortable as possible now.

:sigh:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 16, 2010)

I was so scared to open this thread this morning. I'm not sure what to say - I'm so happy she's home with daddy but I really hoped she'd be much improved after her hospital stay.


----------



## JimD (Jun 16, 2010)

I wrapped her in her blankie and we sat in the rocking chair for a couple of hours last night.
We rocked and talked, and cried. She seemed comforted and rested peacefully in my arms.
I told her it was okay to go if she wanted, that we'd miss her very very much, and that we'd see her again.

This morning we rocked some more.

She's still with us, but very weak.
MrsD will be home with her all day, and will call me with updates.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh Jim....my heart goes out to you. 

One of the hardest things for me is being able to give them permission to leave us. So often I think they try to hold on for our sakes - when they really want to leave.

I think they wait for us to be ready to accept their passing.

I'll be praying for your family & S'mores.


----------



## JimD (Jun 16, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> One of the hardest things for me is being able to give them permission to leave us. So often I think they try to hold on for our sakes - when they really want to leave.
> 
> I think they wait for us to be ready to accept their passing.



Maybe it's because they can sense that we really don't want them to leave us.



I've checked on S'more and she's hanging in there, but she's so very weak.
My heart is aching for her.

We'll have dinner, and I'll feed the buns. And then I'll bring her upstairs.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm pleased she's home with her family - I'm hoping that being in familiar surroundings will help her.

Come on, S'more, we are all praying for you ray:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 16, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Jim....my heart goes out to you.
> 
> One of the hardest things for me is being able to give them permission to leave us. So often I think they try to hold on for our sakes - when they really want to leave.
> 
> ...




Thank you, Peg. :hug:

And...

Tell Tiny that he needs to take her right to Buck....no dawdling.
She knows Buck and he'll explained things to her.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2010)

Peaceful thoughts sent your way. It's good that she can be with you.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 17, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh Jim....my heart goes out to you.
> ...


Come on Jim - you and I BOTH know Tiny is a flirt - he'll probably want to show her his favorite "hang-outs" there at the bridge before he takes her to Buck...


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2010)

She's still with us.

I held her for hours last night.
I wrapped her in her blankie and brought her upstairs around 8pm, and it was well after midnight before I put her back in her pen.

Quite honestly, I didn't think she'd still be with us this morning.
I don't know what's keeping her going.


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm struggling with the decision of letting her pass on her own....or whether I should take her to the vet so he can help her on her way.

I'm afraid that just the trip to the vet would be too stressful in it's self.


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2010)

She's gone.:cry4:

I took her to the vet, and we decided that it would be best to help her move on.
At 7:35pm (EST) I held her in my arms while Dr. C helped her go to the Bridge.


Binky free little lady. We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## MBP3 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you lost S'mores. I know how you felt. My rabbit Trouble, wasn't has sick as yours, but it broke my heart to see him gasping for air, and trying to walk with little balance. The doctor said to bring him in the morning (no emergent care for rabbits nearby). He made it through the night but just went to sleep before we can get dress. I was relieved and yet heart broken.


----------



## koco25 (Jun 17, 2010)

so sorry JimD, i was reading this thread hopin for a happy ending, atleast she not suffering no more :cry2


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2010)

I am really sorry Jim but what a wonderful full life you and she have had together. 

Iknowhowsad you must me to lose her; when a bunny is ill and cared for the bond gets even tighter between you 

My thoughts are with you :hug:
RIP S'Mores 

You could not have been loved more than you were 
Binky free Sweetie
and more hugs to her Daddy :hug::hug:

Maureen


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2010)

So very sad! 

I'm so sorry to hear this, Jim. S'More was such a lovely girl, and she fought for so long. This must be so hard for you, after all the time you spent together 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 18, 2010)

S'more's Rainbow Bridge Thread


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2010)

I am so sorry Jim. I followed the thread and hoped S'more could make it. Iwas hard for me tocomment during her sickness, because it was the same situation Pebbles faced before she passed.

You did so much for her, and she was very fortunate to have you as her daddy.

Binky Free S'more. ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jim, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now.

Binky FreeS'more!:rainbow:ink iris::rip:


----------

